# 1st Recon...2019 fittest unit in the Corps



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 27, 2020)

This Marine unit is the most physically fit in the Corps — at least for 2019

It is official, the fittest unit in the Marine Corps is the 1st Reconnaissance Battalion, based in Camp Pendleton, California, winning the Corps’ Superior Unit Physical Fitness Award.

The new award, only in its second year, is given to the unit with the highest combined average Physical Fitness Test and Combat Fitness Test score, according to the Marine Corps.

Units that have any Marines fail either of the tests, or not perform a required test, are eliminated from the competition, Capt. Samuel Stephenson, a Marine Corps spokesman, told Marine Corps Times Friday.

With a combined average score of 551 points out of a possible 600, 1st Recon proved it was the fittest unit in the Corps, even beating out other elite units in the force like Marine Raiders with Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command.

Sgt. Major just “looks’ like a Sgt . Major should look....


----------



## Gunz (Jan 29, 2020)

Cage match. That Sergeant Major ^^^against _this_ Sergeant Major. This guy has a sword. Sword wins every time.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 29, 2020)

.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 29, 2020)

Gunz said:


> Speaking of fitness and SgtMajs...I remember a time when it was not that uncommon to see some Gunnys and above--even in the infantry--with beer bellies.



Yep...I witnessed one or two of them. But, like you...I am sure, I saw some that made woodpecker lips seem soft.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 30, 2020)

SMMC Black I believe is fairly new?  But does not look like one with whom I would trifle....


----------



## HNHollywood (Jan 30, 2020)

Shoulda been a marine


----------



## Teufel (Feb 3, 2020)




----------

